# صور للقديس سيدهم بشاى



## ponponayah (2 مايو 2009)

بركة صلاتة تكون معانا


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> اميــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...





بركة صلاتة تكون معاك 
ميرسى جدااااا يا كوكو على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*يركة صلواته تكون معنا امين
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يركة صلواته تكون معنا امين
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*




بركة صلاتة تكون معاكى 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

ميرسى كتير يا بنبونايا على الصور الرائعه
بركته مع الجميع​


----------



## ponponayah (4 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>




ميرسى جدااااااا يا كليمو على مرورك
يركة صلاتة تكون معاك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (4 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا بنبونايا على الصور الرائعه
> بركته مع الجميع​




بركة صلاتة تكون معاكى يا قمر
ميرسى جدااااااا يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## vetaa (4 مايو 2009)

*بركه صلاته تكون معانا كلنا

شكرا ليكى يا قمر
ربناا يعوضك*


----------



## ponponayah (4 مايو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بركه صلاته تكون معانا كلنا
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا قمر
> ربناا يعوضك*




امين 
بركة صلاتة تكون معاكى
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 مايو 2009)

*براكة صلواته تكون معنا
أميييييييين
ميرسى ليكى على الصور
وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## ponponayah (5 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *براكة صلواته تكون معنا
> أميييييييين
> ميرسى ليكى على الصور
> وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*





بركة صلاتة تكون معاكى 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مايو 2009)

*امين
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح  قلبك دايما​*


----------



## ponponayah (5 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *امين
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الصور
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ويفرح  قلبك دايما​*




بركة صلاتة تكون معاكى 
ميرسى جداااا يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_بركة صلاوته فلتكن معنا ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد_
_امين_
_شكرا كتييير_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ponponayah (6 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بركة صلاوته فلتكن معنا ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد_
> _امين_
> _شكرا كتييير_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​





امين 
بركة صلاتة تكون معاك
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## cross of jesus (6 مايو 2009)

*بركه صلواته تكون فى حياتنا

ميرسى يا قمر 

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## ponponayah (6 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *بركه صلواته تكون فى حياتنا
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر
> 
> يسوع يملا قلبك​*





بركة صلاتة تكون معاكى 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين
ميرسي ليكي حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين
> ميرسي ليكي حبيبتى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




بركة صلاتة تكون معاكى 
ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## amad_almalk (24 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

بركه صلواته فلتكن معنا امين 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> بركه صلواته فلتكن معنا امين
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​




بركة صلاتة تكون معاك
ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------

